# Does Ford raptor qualify for "higher end" Ubers?



## Youngbuck (Oct 27, 2019)

Have a 2019 Ford raptor, was trying to figure out if it would qualify for any of the higher end services, like lux something. They have it listed as an f150, which it is technically and I don't see any way to change the details. Thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Youngbuck said:


> Have a 2019 Ford raptor, was trying to figure out if it would qualify for any of the higher end services, like lux something. They have it listed as an f150, which it is technically and I don't see any way to change the details. Thanks


Could be a Lincoln Pick Up.

STILL AN F -150


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

No matter how nice it is, it’s a pickup truck and no one that orders “higher end services” wants or expects that.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like an F-150 to me!


----------



## Youngbuck (Oct 27, 2019)

?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VictorD said:


> Looks like an F-150 to me!


Ford Raptor Shelby Baja
2019 model - $108,000

PERFECT FOR UBER !

Better be able to run drugs from Mexico at 100 m.p.h. through Desert at that price !


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Youngbuck said:


> Have a 2019 Ford raptor, was trying to figure out if it would qualify for any of the higher end services, like lux something. They have it listed as an f150, which it is technically and I don't see any way to change the details. Thanks


Lincoln navigators have the raptor engine. So why not just get the navigator and do Uber Black SUV


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Youngbuck said:


> Have a 2019 Ford raptor, was trying to figure out if it would qualify for any of the higher end services, like lux something. They have it listed as an f150, which it is technically and I don't see any way to change the details. Thanks


Naw, just do a bait and switch and drive it for X. You might get a ping to Mexico.


----------



## Youngbuck (Oct 27, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Lincoln navigators have the raptor engine. So why not just get the navigator and do Uber Black SUV


Because I'd already bought the raptor before I ever thought about Uber.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Might qualify for Select in parts of Alabama.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> Might qualify for Select in parts of Alabama.


Only if you agree to haul deer & tree stands.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> Might qualify for Select in parts of Alabama.


........and Mississippi, Arkansas ✔
FYI: because of razor thin profit margins
Most high end pickup trucks are Repossessed within 6 months 
of Rideshare activity.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sell the raptor buy a navigator for black


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> Lincoln navigators have the raptor engine. So why not just get the navigator and do Uber Black SUV


There's a world of difference between the 2.


----------

